# Should I buy a Tamron 70-200 F/2.8 or Rent Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 II IS?



## natedog75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello to all. This is my first post here. I have been a lurker for a while. I have set out on a new adventure. I have decided to enter into wedding photography. My wife and I mainly do portraits and some product photography(for about 4 years), although we have done some event photography. My question is: Should I buy a Tamron 70-200 F/2.8 or Rent Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 II IS? I currently have a 40D with a Tamron 17-50 F/2.8 non-VC and 2x - 50mm f/1.8. I will be renting a 7D to supplement us for another body. I have a Rebel XS as just a tote around but this will stay in the vehicle as a very last resort everything went up in smoke backup. My reasoning for the 7D instead of full frame is my current Tammy will fit it. Now back on topic, I was thinking I could make a purchase on the Tamron 70-200 F/2.8 instead of renting and actually have a telephoto in my bag again. I had the Tamrom 70-300 F/4-5.6 VC but traded it in due to a back focusing issue. It worked great for a while but then went on the fritz. So would the Tamron work for a wedding or is the af really to slow? I tried one out at our local camera store and it seemed ok. I have rented the Canon 70-200 F/2.8 non-IS before and the Canon 100mm L Macro. I noticed the difference in af speed. So, what do you guys think, get some glass permanently in the bag or rent until I can layout the money for the Canon monster. I have considered the 70-200 F/4 IS but it is a little out of reach price wise right now.


----------



## brianwallace21 (Oct 29, 2012)

As a disclaimer, I'm not a wedding photographer - but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night (kidding)

Actually, I run a small lens and camera rental company in Pittsburgh and work with a lot of wedding photographers. 

First off, do not under any circumstance by the current Tamron 70-200 lens. The autofocus is atrociously slow. If you want to buy a third-party 70-200mm lens buy the Sigma 70-200 f2.8 OS HSM (and make sure it's one with the Optical stabilization). While not in the same league as the newest Canon 70-200 f2.8 IS USM Mark II, the Sigma does a very respectable job and I have many satisfied clients who have rented it for wedding use. It can be found used for less than $1000. 

Second, I wouldn't rent the 7D - get the 5D Mark II instead. Wedding photography involves low light and as much as I love the 7D (and I do, it's my favorite body to use even though I have the 5D Mark II and Mark III) it doesn't excel in low light. 

As far as lenses, I'd recommend you rent the Tamron 24-70 f2.8 VC USD Lens to go with the Canon 5D Mark II. The Tamron offers VC (which the Canon 24-70's don't have) which can be very helpful in low light. It's also quite sharp. 

My normal renters who use zooms usually get this package:
Canon 5D Mark II/Mark III
Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC USD
Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II
Canon Speedlite 580EX

If they've got some extra money, they'll add the Canon 16-35 f/2.8 IS USM. 

You also might want to look into upgrading your 40D to a newer 18MP sensor as they do better in low light than the 40D (T2i, T3i, T4i, 60D, 7D)


----------



## Menace (Oct 30, 2012)

wallybarthman said:


> As a disclaimer, I'm not a wedding photographer - but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night (kidding)
> 
> Actually, I run a small lens and camera rental company in Pittsburgh and work with a lot of wedding photographers.
> 
> ...



+1

Great advice


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 30, 2012)

[/quote]
If they've got some extra money, they'll add the Canon 16-35 f/2.8 IS USM. 
[/quote]

You need quite a bit of extra cash to get a lens that doesn't exist :

Also, I have the Siggy 70-200 OS and I recommend it as well, great as is, and especially for the price!


----------



## natedog75 (Oct 30, 2012)

wallybarthman said:


> As a disclaimer, I'm not a wedding photographer - but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night (kidding)
> 
> Actually, I run a small lens and camera rental company in Pittsburgh and work with a lot of wedding photographers.
> 
> ...



How close is a 5D Mark II/III in operation to a 40D/60D/7D. I have used these three and would feel comfortable with them.


----------



## stephan (Oct 30, 2012)

5DII is very close to 40D/60D operation wise, as it has the same type of AF. Menus might be a little different, but you'll get the hang of it pretty fast. 5DIII is much more advanced especially regardig AF. 

I came from a 400D to a 5DII and felt at home very fast. Going back was hard.


----------



## sleepnever (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm just going to say Rent/Borrow first if at all possible before you buy.


----------



## brianwallace21 (Oct 31, 2012)

The 5D Mark II is very close to the 7D/60D as they're all Digic4 bodies. The menu system on the 5D Mark III is a whole different ball game since it's Digic5. But if you're comfortable with a 40D/60D/7D you'll have no trouble using the Mark II. When I rent out a Mark III I usually include the manual to help them figure things out.


----------

